# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Deplorable estado del Manzanares en Madrid

## No Registrado

Hola a todos. 
Muchas veces oímos hablar, y leemos en los periódicos, cómo nuestros queridos políticos madrileños y los dirigentes el Canal de Isabel II se vanaglorian de que han cambiado la imagen del río que cruza la capital de España.
Se ha construido un parque muy bonito a las orillas del río, es verdad, y se ha recuperado una zona muy degradada, aunque a costa de tener una deuda imposible de pagar, pero el el río no se ha hecho nada por mejorarlo, absolutamente nada.

Es cierto que depurar las aguas residuales de Madrid es muy difícil con un río tan escaso, pero por lo menos que no nos vendan la moto.

Estas fotos son de la última presa en el casco urbano de Madrid, en el comienzo del Parque de San Fermín, justo en el Nudo Sur.
Por lo tanto SOLO LE HAN ENTRADO LOS VERTIDOS DE LA DEPURADORA DE VIVEROS. Quedan un poco más abajo los vertidos del rosario de depuradoras que utiliza Madrid-ciudad.
 El olor, sin llegar a ser insoportable, era repelente.













Espero que no hayan asomado al río a los miembros del COI...

----------


## Jaime160

pues unos kilómetros más abajo, tras los vertidos de la depuradora de la china... la imagen es peor todavía. Ese es el agua que corre por el Tajo por Aranjuez...

----------


## No Registrado

> pues unos kilómetros más abajo, tras los vertidos de la depuradora de la china... la imagen es peor todavía. Ese es el agua que corre por el Tajo por Aranjuez...


 Exacto.
 La depuradora de La China está tan obsoleta que la van a desmantelar. Hay otras más en rosario hasta la desembocadura en el Jarama: La Gavia, Butarque, Sur, Culebro y Sur-Oriental. Y huelen, que dan gusto.

 Ese agua no le llega al Tajo en Aranjuez, le llega al Jarama en Rivas-Vaciamadrid (el nombre lo dice todo), y de ahí a Toledo. Pasa cerca de Aranjuez, pero no llega, lo que les faltaba a los pobres arancetanos.

Menuda agua que les llega a los pobres toledanos, fina filipina.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jaime160

Ya se que va al Jarama, decia que corre por el Tajo en Aranjuez porque el Manzanares tributa en el Jarama y el Jarama en el Tajo. Hablando del Jarama... va muy contaminado también pero nada que ver... el Manzanares va mucho peor. A la altura del puente de Arganda tradicionalmente el Jarama olía a perros muertos pero desde hace 5 - 6 años ha mejorado mucho y rara vez huele.

----------


## No Registrado

> Ya se que va al Jarama, decia que corre por el Tajo en Aranjuez porque el Manzanares tributa en el Jarama y el Jarama en el Tajo. Hablando del Jarama... va muy contaminado también pero nada que ver... el Manzanares va mucho peor. A la altura del puente de Arganda tradicionalmente el Jarama olía a perros muertos pero desde hace 5 - 6 años ha mejorado mucho y rara vez huele.


 Correcto y entendido.

 Es verdad que el Jarama ha mejorado en los últimos años. No sé si tendrá que ver con que el Canal respeta un poco más y suelta el ecológico desde El Atazar.

El otro día estuve en la zona de San Martín de la Vega y, como dije, se ha mejorado.

 A ver si se tomara conciencia y se apostara por recuperar ésta zona natural tan imporante para Madrid.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Rascamos un poco y vemos que no es de ahora y que todo lleva tiempo.

La vista de ésta depuradora, aún en el casco urbano es vergonzosa. Como madrileño, me siento humillado:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAu-qB9tqYc

Aunque es de 2007, hoy sigue más o menos.

 Luego lees como nuestra alcaldesa se vanagloria de algo de lo que debería avergonzarse cualquier persona con un poco de honradez, dice que nuestra ciudad !!!es un ejemplo!!!!:

""Ana Botella ha manifestado el compromiso del Ayuntamiento con la gestión integral y sostenible del agua. "El saneamiento y la depuración de aguas residuales es un servicio esencial para el buen funcionamiento de una ciudad; un servicio indispensable para garantizar un entorno urbano saludable y respetuoso con el medio ambiente". Y ha recordado que el saneamiento de las aguas de la ciudad genera beneficios ambientales más allá de Madrid, lo que "convierte a nuestra ciudad en un ejemplo".""
http://www.madrid.es/portales/munima...00dc0ca8c0RCRD

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Anita, no se ven mucho los 1200 millones...

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/depurac...e-tratamiento-
´

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Azakán

Así nos llevan engañando y timando a los toledanos desde hace décadas, gobiernos de un color y de otro, para poder cuasirregalar el agua limpia del Tajo a sus amiguitos del Levante. Esa es el agua que nos dan a cambio de la del Trasvase. 

Las aguas residuales de Madrid "depuradas" se prometieron no en 2000, no en 1990... sino en 1970. Y eso es lo que seguimos viendo pasar por Toledo. Y todavía tienen la caradura de cemento armado que tienen para decir que las aguas de Madrid están depuradas en un 100%... si depuradas estarán pero: ¿en qué grado? ¿se gasta lo que se debería gastar en depuración una ciudad de 6 millones de habitantes, y que es, en virtud del Trasvase que deja seco el Alto Tajo, la mayor y prácticamente única fuente de agua del Tajo hasta que recibe al Tiétar en Monfragüe?

----------


## Azakán

*Cientos de peces muertos en el Manzanares*

Cientos de barbos, lucios, gobios y carpas han aparecido muertos en la tarde del miércoles en el río Manzanares, en las inmediaciones del puente de Segovia, una de las zonas más concurridas de Madrid Río. La causa puede ser el «repentino» desembalse de las presas del Manzanares, que ha supuesto la muerte por asfixia de gran cantidad de peces de tamaño considerable, alguno de hasta tres o cuatro kilos de peso, según ha denunciado a Efe Juan García Vicente, portavoz de Ecologistas en Acción.

La «brutal» bajada del cauce ha dejado en un tramo de unos dos kilómetros a cientos de ejemplares que yacen en los lodos del río, «y muchos más que irán saliendo a la superficie si persisten estas condiciones», advierte García Vicente.

Ecologistas en Acción denuncia esta acción y reclama para el río Manzanares una política «menos de escaparate», ya que «se embalsa el río simulando a otros de mayor porte y volumen de agua, en lugar de mantener el curso natural, más reducido, pero más acorde con la realidad».

Los ecologistas apuntan a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (CHT), que depende del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y a otras administraciones como responsables de la calidad de las aguas del río.

Fernando Porta, jubilado y pescador, recuerda que hace dos años, en el mes de marzo, cientos de peces murieron asfixiados por un desembalse «súbito» en Mingorrubio, en El Pardo. «Si (las administraciones) se preocuparan un poco más del río habría peces a punta pala», lamenta Porta.

http://www.abc.es/local-madrid/20130...303272015.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Cientos de peces muertos en el Manzanares*
> 
> Cientos de barbos, lucios, gobios y carpas han aparecido muertos en la tarde del miércoles en el río Manzanares, en las inmediaciones del puente de Segovia, una de las zonas más concurridas de Madrid Río. La causa puede ser el «repentino» desembalse de las presas del Manzanares, que ha supuesto la muerte por asfixia de gran cantidad de peces de tamaño considerable, alguno de hasta tres o cuatro kilos de peso, según ha denunciado a Efe Juan García Vicente, portavoz de Ecologistas en Acción.
> 
> La «brutal» bajada del cauce ha dejado en un tramo de unos dos kilómetros a cientos de ejemplares que yacen en los lodos del río, «y muchos más que irán saliendo a la superficie si persisten estas condiciones», advierte García Vicente.
> 
> Ecologistas en Acción denuncia esta acción y reclama para el río Manzanares una política «menos de escaparate», ya que «se embalsa el río simulando a otros de mayor porte y volumen de agua, en lugar de mantener el curso natural, más reducido, pero más acorde con la realidad».
> 
> Los ecologistas apuntan a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (CHT), que depende del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y a otras administraciones como responsables de la calidad de las aguas del río.
> ...


El parque del Manzanares es cierto que se ha hecho un jardín bonito en una zona degradada. Pero se ha perdido una oportunidad de oro para hacer del manzanares una zona habitable para su fauna y un ejemplo de río urbano. Los desembalses repentinos, la suciedad que viene desde el Pardo, y la fisonomía del río, que es un canal sin refugio de ningún tipo ni ningún intento de mínima naturalización, han supuesto una gran desilusión. Con lo poco que hubiera costado hacerlo bien.

 Saludos, Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

O sea... que los peces se mueren por un "desembalse repentino"..... Venga ya

----------


## NoRegistrado

> O sea... que los peces se mueren por un "desembalse repentino"..... Venga ya


Pues no sé tú, pero yo no he visto en el Manzanares peces con pulmones, para poder respirar cuando se quedan sin agua.

Aunque también mueren de pura porquería que lleva.

saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Creo que estamos hablando de situaciones diferentes.Si el "desembalse repentino" se ha efectuado en la presa de Mingorrubio como parece lógico y recogido en la noticia, los peces solo tienen "mas agua" y corriente y para eso la Madre Naturaleza les ha dotado de defensas e instinto de supervivencia. Si el desembalse es en alguna de las presas de regulación (2metros altura max,) a lo largo del curso, entonces si que sería necesario poner escafandras a los peces. Con el caudal del rio hoy por El Pardo, de cualquier forma no creo que la segunda opción haya tenido esas consecuencias. serían de agradecer algunas fotos

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Creo que estamos hablando de situaciones diferentes.Si el "desembalse repentino" se ha efectuado en la presa de Mingorrubio como parece lógico y recogido en la noticia, los peces solo tienen "mas agua" y corriente y para eso la Madre Naturaleza les ha dotado de defensas e instinto de supervivencia. Si el desembalse es en alguna de las presas de regulación (2metros altura max,) a lo largo del curso, entonces si que sería necesario poner escafandras a los peces. Con el caudal del rio hoy por El Pardo, de cualquier forma no creo que la segunda opción haya tenido esas consecuencias. serían de agradecer algunas fotos


 No hombre, los desembalses "repentinos" es en las represas de la ciudad, dejando el cauce casi seco en cuestión de minutos.

Es una noticia referida a la semana pasada, y nada menos que por el ABC, nada sospechoso para los intereses del ayuntamiento, comunidad, y hasta el Gobierno.

Saludos. Miguel.

PD.: Aún así, un desembalse fuerte, aguas abajo de El Pardo también puede ocasionar una mortandad, debido al cambio de temperatura tan repentino. Aunque no es el caso actual.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Así nos llevan engañando y timando a los toledanos desde hace décadas, gobiernos de un color y de otro, para poder cuasirregalar el agua limpia del Tajo a sus amiguitos del Levante. Esa es el agua que nos dan a cambio de la del Trasvase. 
> 
> Las aguas residuales de Madrid "depuradas" se prometieron no en 2000, no en 1990... sino en 1970. Y eso es lo que seguimos viendo pasar por Toledo. Y todavía tienen la caradura de cemento armado que tienen para decir que las aguas de Madrid están depuradas en un 100%... si depuradas estarán pero: ¿en qué grado? ¿se gasta lo que se debería gastar en depuración una ciudad de 6 millones de habitantes, y que es, en virtud del Trasvase que deja seco el Alto Tajo, la mayor y prácticamente única fuente de agua del Tajo hasta que recibe al Tiétar en Monfragüe?


Esto se decía en Toledo antes de empezar el trasvase, epílogo del libro "Toledo y el Trasvase Tajo-Segura" de Luis Moreno.

----------


## Calatravo

Sólo queda consolarse con la lectura de este estudio del año 1933, de lo que fue el Manzanares. Barbos en el tramo urbano, aguas claras y sin olor..... 
Mejor descargadlo, para verlo con mayor soltura

http://www.magrama.gob.es/ministerio...f/7683_all.pdf

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Sólo queda consolarse con la lectura de este estudio del año 1933, de lo que fue el Manzanares. Barbos en el tramo urbano, aguas claras y sin olor..... 
> Mejor descargadlo, para verlo con mayor soltura
> 
> http://www.magrama.gob.es/ministerio...f/7683_all.pdf


Hay varios estudios actuales. Pero busca éste en google, que no me deja poner el link del pdf:
_Evolución de las poblaciones piscícolas del río Manzanares aguas abajo del embalse de El Pardo_ 
Si lees el resultado de los muestreos, es que ya te echas a llorar.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Azakán

> Sólo queda consolarse con la lectura de este estudio del año 1933, de lo que fue el Manzanares. Barbos en el tramo urbano, aguas claras y sin olor..... 
> Mejor descargadlo, para verlo con mayor soltura
> 
> http://www.magrama.gob.es/ministerio...f/7683_all.pdf


Uau. Vaya joya. Gracias.

----------


## NoRegistrado

_La plataforma Salvemos la Casa de Campo ha alertado este martes a través de un comunicado de la aparición de vertidos en el Manzanares con un "color sospechoso verde esmeralda" procedentes del arroyo Antequina, desde Pozuelo de Alarcón. El Ayuntamiento ha explicado que se debe a un tratamiento para evitar el crecimiento de algas.

Fuentes municipales han explicado que se trata de un "tratamiento adecuado para evitar el crecimiento de algas", que "no es tóxico" y que tiene ese color por el "colorante" que incorpora.

Vertidos arroyo AntequinaLa Plataforma explica que el arroyo Antequina vierte sus aguas al Manzanares atravesando primero la Casa de Campo y después el Club de Campo, y critica que ello "no parece que preocupe a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo".

 "Aparentemente, el color verde esmeralda viene dado por algún producto químico que se vierte al arroyo en algún punto de Pozuelo con intenciones desinfectantes, pero el olor y la espuma de esas aguas no parece sean garantía de bondad de las mismas", han añadido desde la plataforma.

 Salvemos la Casa de Campo también ha criticado que tanto el Ayuntamiento de Madrid como la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo, como afectados por las aguas contaminadas, son responsables por omisión de responsabilidades por no obligar a Pozuelo a tomar medidas para frenar la contaminación de las aguas._ 
http://www.madridiario.es/2013/Abril...s-verde.htmlml

El parque lineal precioso, pero la recuperación del río y la calidad de sus aguas, como siempre, no interesa, no da votos.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Calatravo

> Hay varios estudios actuales. Pero busca éste en google, que no me deja poner el link del pdf:
> _Evolución de las poblaciones piscícolas del río Manzanares aguas abajo del embalse de El Pardo_ 
> Si lees el resultado de los muestreos, es que ya te echas a llorar.


Sí, leí hace tiempo ese informe que mencionas y como dices es para echarse a llorar o a temblar.

Por cierto, no sé si sabíais que lo de los peces mutantes que brillan en la oscuridad dicho popularmente, aunque exagerado en extremo no carece de cierto fundamento. Vaya tela

http://elpais.com/diario/2006/04/30/...56_850215.html
http://www.ecologiaverde.com/un-bosq...-tras-40-anos/
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escape_...uclear_de_1970


Saludos

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Sí, leí hace tiempo ese informe que mencionas y como dices es para echarse a llorar o a temblar.
> 
> Por cierto, no sé si sabíais que lo de los peces mutantes que brillan en la oscuridad dicho popularmente, aunque exagerado en extremo no carece de cierto fundamento. Vaya tela
> 
> http://elpais.com/diario/2006/04/30/...56_850215.html
> http://www.ecologiaverde.com/un-bosq...-tras-40-anos/
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escape_...uclear_de_1970
> 
> 
> Saludos


También había leído ese episodio. El pobre Manzanares y más concretamente sus peces deben ser como Mc Giver los pobres.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

> Así nos llevan engañando y timando a los toledanos desde hace décadas, gobiernos de un color y de otro, para poder cuasirregalar el agua limpia del Tajo a sus amiguitos del Levante. Esa es el agua que nos dan a cambio de la del Trasvase. 
> 
> Las aguas residuales de Madrid "depuradas" se prometieron no en 2000, no en 1990... sino en 1970. Y eso es lo que seguimos viendo pasar por Toledo. Y todavía tienen la caradura de cemento armado que tienen para decir que las aguas de Madrid están depuradas en un 100%... si depuradas estarán pero: ¿en qué grado? ¿se gasta lo que se debería gastar en depuración una ciudad de 6 millones de habitantes, y que es, en virtud del Trasvase que deja seco el Alto Tajo, la mayor y prácticamente única fuente de agua del Tajo hasta que recibe al Tiétar en Monfragüe?


Eso que indicas, hoy por hoy, es "virtualmente" imposible. Si comentáis lo mal que está desde Legazpi hasta la depuradora de la China, os invito a seguir río abajo por el Parque Lineal. Los asentamientos de los "nativos" de sus orillas arrojan lo que les sobra directamente al río, y desaguan sus coladas en pequeños riachuelos que desembocan directamente en el Manzanares. La foto que acompaño no es de nieve sino de la espuma de detergentes (y eso con suerte) que se levanta en el río. También van al río los escombros de las obras cercanas y las bolsas de plástico llenas con la basura de los habitantes de los asentamientos. Paradójicamente, quien más sufre esto es aguas abajo, pues la depuración es una farsa: con todo lo anterior irán las aguas fecales de los nativos, el aceite de sus coches y casas, etc. Para los que vivimos cerca, el suave olor a insecticida que desprende la China es gloria bendita comparado con esto.

----------


## Jonasino

Noticia de hoy
http://www.madrid.es/portales/munima...00dc0ca8c0RCRD

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, retomando el tema, y viendo hoy mismo que bajo la lluvia, el agua en el Puente de los franceses sigue llevando espumilla y despide cierto olorcillo (y eso que aún no ha pasado por el casco urbano no ha recibido nada más que la depuradora de Viveros), quería poner éstas fotos sacadas del blog http://www.ociopormadrid.es/2013/09/...madrid-de.HTML




La segunda es de 1946, la primera creo que es posterior, pero no estoy seguro.

De lo que estoy seguro es de que yo me he bañado como esa gente en el mismo sitio, y hoy es imposible.

 Por eso, por muchas noticias de medios oficiales o cortesanos, que hay muchos, que no nos cuenten milongas con la depuración del 100%. que es una nueva mentira para que la masa borreguil pase a fichar cuando toca.
 Una sociedad moderna, no se puede sentir satisfecha ni presumir de avances mientras no se pueda recuperar la calidad del agua del río como estaba. Ahora hay un jardín aguas abajo muy bonito, pero de cara a la galería; el río lo han convertido en un canal y está hecho una piltrafa.
La gente dice: "Uy, qué bonitoooo el Madrid Río", y ciertamente lo es, pero precisamente lo que se quiere resaltar: el río, no está en condiciones. 
Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (25-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Enhorabuena Miguel por haber recuperado esas fotos. A lo mejor hasta nos hemos bañado juntos en tiempos en esas zonas. A mi también me da pena como sigue el Manzanares pero tengo que reconocer que algo mejor que hace diez años. Lo de "espumilla" y "cierto olorcillo" es muy considerado por tu parte en la denominación. No quisiera caerme en ese agua sin confesión, comunión y extremaunción previas. Sigue siendo asquerosa espuma y olor a m*e*d*

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hombre, me alegra de que estés de acuerdo conmigo.

El mérito de las fotos es del autor del blog que las ha recopilado y expuestos de forma fenomenal, aunque hay varios blogs que también lo hacen.  Sobre el Madrid antigüo hay mucho material.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Hombre, me alegra de que estés de acuerdo conmigo.
> 
> El mérito de las fotos es del autor del blog que las ha recopilado y expuestos de forma fenomenal, aunque hay varios blogs que también lo hacen.  Sobre el Madrid antigüo hay mucho material.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Lo conozco porque es una de mis aficiones, pero sobre el pobre Manzanares no creas que hay tanto. Intentas buscar y sobre todo encuentras fotografías tétricas del desgraciado accidente del tranvía que se cayó por el Puente de Toledo

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mi madre me llevaba en brazos teniendo yo meses cuando pasó el tranvía descontrolado calle abajo y se estrelló.

Hay de la Playa de Madrid, del Jarama, de el Pardo, de la pradera de san Isidro, de las lavanderas del río, de la piscina La Isla, etc...no muchas, pero no era habitual.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Jonasino (25-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Algunas opiniones sobre el estado del agua (ojo a la fecha, no creo que varie mucho ahora)
(Citarlas NO es compartirlas al 100%)
http://www.ambientum.com/revista/201...Manzanares.asp

----------


## Jonasino

Sorprendentes detalles que uno se encuentra en las fotos antiguas

----------

NoRegistrado (25-abr-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, es que la miseria en Madrid y en España en general en aquellos años existía. No era nada raro que alguien no tuviera un bañador, y siendo un chaval, bañarse en pelotas era muy habitual.
 Yo la miseria no la he sufrido, aunque sí la he tenido muy cerca, pero en pelotas me he bañado muchas veces de chaval con mis amigos, incluso hoy en día con mi mujer lo hacemos en la piscina de la forma más natural. Sólos evidentemente para no dar el espectáculo.
 Demasiado benevolente es el artículo, aunque muy bueno.
Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Rio Manzanares 1984.
Alcalde Enrique Tierno Galvan
http://elpais.com/diario/1984/06/07/...60_850215.html

----------


## Jonasino

http://elpais.com/diario/1990/04/30/...58_850215.html
Alcalde de Madrid: Enrique Tierno

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Rio Manzanares 1984.
> Alcalde Enrique Tierno Galvan
> http://elpais.com/diario/1984/06/07/...60_850215.html





> http://elpais.com/diario/1990/04/30/...58_850215.html
> Alcalde de Madrid: Enrique Tierno


Nos acordamos perfectamente, aunque no sé el sentido que tiene ésto con la temática del hilo.

 En el Manzanares, incluso con el agua en muy malas condiciones, siempre han habido carpucias contaminadas. Carpas que bajaban cuando desaguaban el embalse de El Pardo por el aliviadero superior, igual que lucios enormes, pero los lucios no aguantaban en Madrid.

En los años de Tierno, se hicieron colectores para que las alcantarillas no fueran directamente al río, se hicieron una especia de nido de abeja (pero cuadrados) en los lados de las paredes del río, se quitaron con máquinas los restos de las anteriores canalizaciones, etc... Con R. Sahagún, se pusieron unos puestos de pesca en la zona del puente de La florida y ya se abandonó a su suerte. El PSI de Tierno no se continuó.
Después hubo una repoblación involuntaria con carpas cuando se desbordó con aquella tormenta el Lago de la Casa de Campo. Y hasta ahora.

Si hay carpas en Toledo, las hay en todos lados...Pero los que tienen que estar, no están.

Ahora explícate un poco sobre lo que quieres decir con los links que has puesto, si no es molestia, claro.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Por supuesto que no es molestia.
Lo único que quiero decir es que (y lo sabes perfectamente, Miguel) por el Ayuntamiento de Madrid han pasado de todos los colores, pero el agua del Manzanares, aunque nos duela, sigue estando asquerosa. Unos prometían patos, otros playas, unos barquitas de remo, otros praderas de picnic, pero la verdad es que el pobre río su color es penoso, su olor insoportable, su aspecto de llorar. Y mira que sólo soy madrileño de adopción y aun espero verlo alguna vez como debe ser antes de palmarla.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Por supuesto que no es molestia.
> Lo único que quiero decir es que (y lo sabes perfectamente, Miguel) por el Ayuntamiento de Madrid han pasado de todos los colores, pero el agua del Manzanares, aunque nos duela, sigue estando asquerosa. Unos prometían patos, otros playas, unos barquitas de remo, otros praderas de picnic, pero la verdad es que el pobre río su color es penoso, su olor insoportable, su aspecto de llorar. Y mira que sólo soy madrileño de adopción y aun espero verlo alguna vez como debe ser antes de palmarla.


 Ya, ¿pero en algún momento yo he dicho que unos sean buenos y otros malos?

Lo que a mí (imagino que igual que a ti) me duele, es que hoy en día, y desde hace años, se empeñen en decir que el río está fenomenal, limpito y prístino, y que remontan salmones a la altura del Calderón; cuando es una pocilga acuática.
 Por lo menos Tierno, que hace unos 30 años que se murió, reconoció que el río era una porquería.

 Creo que difícilmente lo veremos bien antes de palmarla. Pero que no nos quieran engañar (como alguien en el foro dijo hace poco) con que el agua en Madrid está depurada al 100% y demás gaitas.
Saludos. Miguel

----------


## madrileño

Ya estamos con el y tu más, no es que quiera defender a los socialistas pero resulta ridículo irse 30 años para atrás para defender al partido del ayto. de Madrid. Si en un sitio se puede responsabilizar de la situación de cualquier cosa al PP, ese es Madrid donde gobierna desde hace más de 20 años... que Tierno Galván murio en el 86!!!!!

----------


## Castellano

Todos palmaremos antes de ver el Manzanares en condiciones.

Lo que no me quiero imaginar es cómo estaría si no se hubiera hecho lo poco o mucho que se ha ejecutado hasta ahora. Eso no disculpa su estado actual ni reclamar mejoras para que su calidad y que realmente se pueda disfrutar de su lámina de agua.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hoy he pasado con la moto, despacito por su orilla, desde el puente de La florida al de Los Franceses.
 La presa que lo llena estaba abierta y el agua que corría entre bancos de arena, apenas unos 10 cm o menos salvo algunas leves pocillas que se hacían, en las que la altura del agua podía ser de 30 cm. 
He visto un par de carpas en una de esas pocillas. Al llegar a la presa que hay bajo el puente de Los Franceses, el agua se batía al caer y otra vez el olor era malo.

 Me he fijado que el embalse de El Pardo está al 74%. A ver si éste año sueltan un poco más de agua que pueda paliar el mal olor. A una ciudad como Madrid no le viene bien que el río huela.
 Eso es a la entrada del río en la ciudad, a ver si me puedo pasar por donde sale.
Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Me temo Miguel que has visto la parte "buena" del Manzanares. Ahora toca la "mala" o sea por donde sale de la ciudad. No dejes de llevarte a la excursión la máscara anti-gas. Saludos

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mira el primer mensaje, el que abre el hilo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Foreros de Embalses.net en una quedada en el Manzanares sur.....
(Esperemos que no se cumpla)



(Fotografía: Internet)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La Caja Mágica, una obra que costó a los madrileños más de 300 millones y que no pueden utilizar, está rodeada de un paisaje que acentúa aún más la sensación de abandono del barrio de San Fermín donde se ubica. En concreto, el aliviadero general cercano a la depuradora de La China no da abasto y pasa lo que pasa. Suciedad en los márgenes del río Manzanares, contaminación del agua y malos olores.
> 
> Todo ello se puede contemplar y percibir además desde un mirador instalado en la zona que ofrece estas lamentables vistas. Cuando llueve, explica la concejala de IU, Milagros Hernández la limitada capacidad de absorción del aliviadero provoca que los residuos se desborden por un canal paralelo que desemboca de nuevo en el Manzanares.
> 
> Hernández, ante esta situación, ha pedido que el Ayuntamiento exija a la empresa encargada del mantenimiento el personal suficiente para que se limpie la zona y se garantice el buen estado del río y sus aledaños.


http://www.aquimadriz.es/index.php?o...193&Itemid=150

   No soy el único que no ve el Jardín de Versalles tras el Nudo Sur...

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Muchas veces he comentado que si bien Madrid Río es mejor que un par de autopistas, el resultado tan fantástico que prometían no ha sido tal. Además de endeudarnos a los madrileños en 8.500 millones de euros, el río Manzanares ha sido el gran damnificado, quedando en mi opinión hecho una auténtica m**rd* (no he podido encontrar un término más descriptivo, ya lo censuro yo)
 Muros más altos que un autobús sobre el ya alto muro anterior, puentes históricos medio cubiertos, taludes antiestéticos, murallones que convierten el río en un canal, un fondo plano y sin posibilidad de vida, constantes desembalses de las presillas por el mal olor y el agua verde, etc, etc, etc. Una auténtica porquería pintada de purpurina a precio de oro de 24 kilates.
En éste blog se describen muy bien las mamarrachadas que se han prometido y lo que luego ha quedado. Muy interesante para el que tenga un mínimo interés. Los que piensan que un río es un grifo para abrir a voluntad les importará un pepino.
http://florentinoareneros.blogspot.c...adrid-rio.html

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Otro poco de historia interesante y algunas fotografías que merecen la pena
http://pasionpormadrid.blogspot.com....de-madrid.html

----------

Los terrines (21-may-2014),Varanya (21-may-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.elmundo.es/madrid/2014/05...e0a8b4587.html

Que asco, por Dios.
A ver si en vez de hablar unos y otros se toma en serio la contaminación en el rio y no nos hacen añorar estampas como ésta:

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo vamos arreglando...
http://www.byostasys.com/desratizaci...io-manzanares/

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Un enlace interesante
http://madridafondo.blogspot.com.es/...de-un-rio.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Mejorar la calidad de las residuales depuradas antes de verterlas al Manzanares es el objetivo de las obras de mejora del tratamiento biológico en la Estación Regeneradora de Aguas Residuales Sur Oriental, cuyo contrato ha aprobado el Ayuntamiento. Los trabajos se realizarán en 14 meses y cuentan con presupuesto de 7.405.496, 80 euros, repartido en dos anualidades ( 2014 y 2015), que serán cofinanciados por el programa de Fondos de Cohesión de la Unión Europea 2007-2013.
> 
> Las obras aprobadas consisten en la ampliación del actual tratamiento biológico mediante la ejecución de nuevas cubas de mayor tamaño y la ampliación de los sistemas de aireación y recirculación accesorios. Se mantienen el resto de instalaciones en las líneas de agua, fangos y gas existentes, de forma que se permita en ellos la eliminación de los nutrientes presentes en las aguas residuales (nitrógeno y fósforo) sin adición de reactivos, cumpliendo de esta forma con los requerimientos más exigentes derivados del Plan Hidrológico del Tajo en lo referente a calidad del agua del río Manzanares, así como a la normativa europea relativa al tratamiento de las aguas residuales urbanas.
> 
> Esta actuación tiene como dificultad añadida la obligación de seguir prestando el servicio de depuración de las aguas residuales que llegan a esta estación depuradora mientras se ejecutan las obras. Para ello, dado que la planta cuenta con dos líneas de proceso, se ha programado el funcionamiento alternativo en todo momento de una de ellas, mientras se ejecutan las obras previstas en la línea adicional.
> 
> Una vez finalizadas las obras se podrá aportar al cauce público un caudal diario tratado de 45.000 m3 de agua en unas condiciones excepcionales de calidad, que podrán utilizarse en nuevos usos recreativos y de esparcimiento para los madrileños, y que supondrá una mejora medioambiental del entorno asociado a la flora y la fauna del ecosistema del río, tanto en el tramo que discurre por la Comunidad de Madrid como en su aporte al río Tajo.


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/calidad...nzanares-50926

 Los expertos dicen que si se reconoce que existe un problema, es más fácil solucionarlo. Hasta ahora lo oficial era que el agua de Madrid salía en muy buenas condiciones cuando éramos muchos los que decíamos que no, simples ciudadanos, que no expertos, pero que olían, veían y notaban que el río no estaba bien.

A ver si poco a poco las cosas se van encauzando y mejorando en el porcentaje que se pueda.
La verdad es que si se pudiera recuperar el tramo del Manzanares desde la salida de la ciudad hasta su desembocadura en el Jarama, sería un triunfo. Y si se hiciera también con el mismo Jarama, mejor.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Esta mañana, haciendo mi repaso semanal del río por el Puente de los Franceses, según bajo de casa a Madrid, he visto que el agua estaba más turbia y con más caudal, lógico por las tormentas de éstos días, aunque desconozco si la presa de El Pardo ha abierto más su desagüe de fondo. Aunque no lo hiciera, hay varios arroyos irregulares que son capaces de aportar más caudal al río de forma puntual, siendo el más importante del de La Trofa, que nace al lado de Hoyo de manzanares y pasa al lado del Palacio de la Zarzuela.

Pues bien, la presa desbordaba que daba gusto verla, el agua corría, y el intento de escala de peces que toma el agua antes de la presa y la suelta debajo de la misma funcionaba.
 Era curioso ver como la toma agua arriba formaba un mino Agujero de la Gloria, un remolino no muy grande, con poca fuerza de succión, que llamó la atención a algún paseante.

Os pongo un par de fotos y un pequeño video en donde se puede ver con su ubicación:




*PINCHAR EN EL VIDEO*


No he podido fotografiar la salida bajo la presa porque en ese momento ha empezado a caer fuerte una buena tormenta, y con la moto no era plan de mojarme mucho. Pero es un simple tubo de salida de agua de unos 250-300. teniendo la llamada de la presa, no creo que los pocos peces que hay opten por entrar en ese agujero a remontar.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

